# Seiko quartz 7T32-7G20 divers - anyone ?



## Hickory Dickory Dock (May 18, 2016)

I acquired this watch last week because it looked interesting - anyone know much about it? Sorry it's only a quartz and not mechanical - but it does have a few complications ....

See pic:


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Nicknamed the Daytona. Yours is the earlier 7T32 version - they also did a 2 button 7T62 version.. A yellow faced model was also released - together with an orange one for the JDM market.

I have a NOS black one - can I ask how much yours cost you ?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I've been after the yellow version (7T32-7G30) for ages...even got a saved search on ebay...one did come up about a year ago but they wanted over £300 for it which is waaaay too much for a 7T32. Even my 'Great Blue' (7T32-6N40) wasn't that much, and that's much rarer. I wouldn't normally pay more than £100 for one. The 7T32s boast a chronograph, and an alarm, which sounds a bit like a minute repeater when it goes off. The alarm sub can also be used to track a second time zone. The beauty of the 7T32 was that the alarm. once set would stay set however many times you used it, or until you changed it. The later 7T62 was a one use only alarm...it had to be reset everytime you needed it, which is why a lot of collectors didn't like it as much as the '32. The even later 7T92 doesn't even have an alarm, it has elapsed minutes at the 6 sub.

[IMG alt="Image result for Seiko 7T32- 7G30" data-ratio="75.00"]https://thumbs.worthpoint.com/wpimages/images/images1/360/1112/11/360_ebf89c6a05b7cf7e00caa911ef7fea53.jpg[/IMG]

BTW, if it didn't come with instructions for setting the alarm etc, there is a PDF manual online here......http://www.manualsdir.com/manuals/150167/seiko-7t32.html


----------



## Hickory Dickory Dock (May 18, 2016)

This is all great information thank you. The watch I have illustrated here still has its tag and hasn't been worn, with its original box!

What do I do with it? I have plenty of watches but there is something about this one .....


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hickory Dickory Dock said:


> This is all great information thank you. The watch I have illustrated here still has its tag and hasn't been worn, with its original box!
> 
> What do I do with it? I have plenty of watches but there is something about this one .....


 Personally, I would wear it! :laughing2dw:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hickory Dickory Dock said:


> What do I do with it? I have plenty of watches but there is something about this one .....


 Well you could always give it to me  , Seriously like @Roger the Dodger wear it and enjoy it. I have not had any of the 7G models, it is great you found a NOS. I have had a few of the other models, and the movements seem a little temperamental this is the 2nd 7T32 to start playing up... :yes:


----------



## Hickory Dickory Dock (May 18, 2016)

Seriously though, when comparing it against my other divers watch below - I feel perhaps I should just keep the Padi over this vintage example - I don't want to amass a collection unnecessarily.

What do you all think? Should I sell it in its preserved state rather than opening and using something that has never been used (it would seem) since its inception in 1991! I don't think I would like to muddy the NOS status it has right now!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

You could always put it into the sales forum and see if you get any takers there...you never know, even I may be tempted if the price is sensible!


----------



## Hickory Dickory Dock (May 18, 2016)

Is £180 sensible... I don't know - I guess I can research it somehow.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hickory Dickory Dock said:


> Is £180 sensible... I don't know - I guess I can research it somehow.


 PM sent regarding this.


----------



## Mayn (Feb 15, 2021)

I have just released I have one of these in my draw that I have forgot about. Don't wear it anymore. Are they sort after as I used to love mine but have a Gshock now for work.


----------

